# Well, um........ hello?(I'm shy!)



## Danthevan (Jan 7, 2009)

Hi everybody.
My name is Dan and I have been campervanning for 23 years (blimey, that is a long time) I am on my seventh van. I have occasionally wildcamped but tend to use CL sites, CC sites and, if possible, cheap commercial sites. 
I do tend to chicken out of wildcamping after a bad experience with new age travellers in France, but this year is the time for me to be more confident and "go for it".
I have an Autosleeper Topaz, which is smallish but with everything in it, including bog and shower. 
I use the van for hols, everyday transport and trips to airbases, bombing ranges and Low Flying Areas for my hobby....aviation photography.


----------



## Deleted member 775 (Jan 7, 2009)

same from me mate welcome sure you will get used to wilding as we only wild and find no probs, best way to go.


----------



## lenny (Jan 7, 2009)

Hi and welcome Danthevan, aint no "New Age Travellers" on here just a few"Old Age Travellers"

Enjoy

PS Does your hobby include exploring wartime aircraft crash sites?


----------



## Danthevan (Jan 7, 2009)

Thanks foe the welcome ***** & Mandrake. I am also getting sigs and Avatars sorted.


----------



## Danthevan (Jan 7, 2009)

Thanks Lenny, I'm glad about that


----------



## Geoff.W (Jan 7, 2009)

Hi Dan and welcome.


----------



## Deleted member 775 (Jan 7, 2009)

lenny said:


> Hi and welcome Danthevan, aint no "New Age Travellers" on here just a few"Old Age Travellers"
> 
> Enjoy
> 
> PS Does your hobby include exploring wartime aircraft crash sites?



i would say four  of the oldest age travelers : have just answered : by the way over a hundred war time wrecks near me (and thats not including me before some smart a-se asks)


----------



## Danthevan (Jan 7, 2009)

No, I only do flying stuff, mainly military.
I'm off up the pub now, so I'll respond to messages tomoz.


----------



## TWS (Jan 8, 2009)

Hi Dan and welcome, Im new to wildcamping, I too always feel a little isolated when wildcamping, think I just need more confidence.

Tom


----------



## Deleted member 4850 (Jan 8, 2009)

Welcome, Dan. I often camp solo but don't always feel secure: you do always hope that no yobs come along in the middle of the night  (Pepper spray not legal in this country is it?)
I've been really enjoying this site since I joined. Maybe now there's more of us we can get together in 2's and 3's and 4's etc more often?


----------



## messenger 2.5td (Jan 8, 2009)

Hi Dan,welcome to the forum you will have to come to one of our meetsfaces to names and all that,Andy.


----------

